# The sads



## Martial D (Jun 15, 2018)

Last night was the last night for my MMA gym. The instructor is moving away and closing the doors.

Sucks.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 15, 2018)

No ones up for taking over? What are your plans now?


----------



## Martial D (Jun 15, 2018)

A few of us plan to get together a few times a week to spar and do kickboxing drills. There's also a riberro bjj (rjj) gym close a few of us are signing up for.


----------



## CrazedChris (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh that sucks.  Sorry to hear that, hopefully someone else can open it back.


----------



## _Simon_ (Jun 16, 2018)

Ah sorry to hear bro, sounded like you were really enjoying your training there.


----------



## Buka (Jun 17, 2018)

My heart goes out to you, bro. It is so sad when a gym closes.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 17, 2018)

It's not just the training either. It's the people.

Anyway I just went and got a bob today to add to my home setup to console myself


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 17, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Last night was the last night for my MMA gym. The instructor is moving away and closing the doors.
> 
> Sucks.


That sucks, man. I went through that when my second NGA instructor shut down the school I'd started at (he'd taken over when my first instructor moved). I got lucky, and one of the associate instructors re-opened in the same spot (actually, next door) 3 months later.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 17, 2018)

Martial D said:


> It's not just the training either. It's the people.
> 
> Anyway I just went and got a bob today to add to my home setup to console myself


The best kind of "retail therapy", brother!


----------



## dvcochran (Jun 17, 2018)

Martial D said:


> Last night was the last night for my MMA gym. The instructor is moving away and closing the doors.
> 
> Sucks.


I agree with @Buka, sad to see any school close. It is a shame the previous instructor didn't put a plan in place to keep it going.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 17, 2018)

It was a sort of sudden thing. He explained his reasoning, and it's all understandable. It still blows tho.

The only other games in my area are tkd and bjj. I've never done bjj with a gi on, could be fun.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 17, 2018)

Martial D said:


> It was a sort of sudden thing. He explained his reasoning, and it's all understandable. It still blows tho.
> 
> The only other games in my area are tkd and bjj. I've never done bjj with a gi on, could be fun.


Yeah, I think it's tough to pass along a school unless it's planned far in advance and there's an obvious choice for successor...who also has the capital to take on the school.


----------



## Martial D (Jun 18, 2018)

Found out last night that the assistant coach will be opening up a few days this week. I guess the lease doesn't expire till the end of the month.

At least I'll get some sparring in this week, now that the ribs are mostly healed.


----------



## TMA17 (Jun 18, 2018)

Do most BJJ schools wear gi's?


----------



## Martial D (Jun 18, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> Do most BJJ schools wear gi's?


Pure bjj/competitive yes. MMA based bjj not so much


----------



## drop bear (Jun 18, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> Do most BJJ schools wear gi's?



Some don't though. We have a local sort of tenth planet that don't

.Ronin Academy


----------



## Deafdude#5 (Jun 19, 2018)

Wow! That stinks! At least you’ll get some time in till the end of the month.

Does the Assistant Instructor have any plans to continue or is that it?

Best of luck


----------

